

Good Automatic FAQ Style User Support Software? - staunch

I want to build up a strong FAQ page so I don't have to repeatedly answer the same questions and users can help themselves. I like what FAQ-O-Matic[1] does, but it's an old, ugly, and creaky program at this point. I'm tempted to write my own, but not if there's some good out there. Anyone know of something nice?<p>1. <a href="http://faqomatic.sourceforge.net/fom-serve/cache/427.html" rel="nofollow">http://faqomatic.sourceforge.net/fom-serve/cache/427.html</a>
======
graham-miln
A FAQ is warning your user support material is failing.

Consider rewriting, augmenting, or restructuring your user guide. How about
adding a 'getting started guide', assistants, wizards, or sample walk through
documents?

Visit <http://headrush.typepad.com/creating_passionate_users/> and browse the
posts on technical support and manuals.

Depending on your users, the very acronym FAQ is a hurdle. The majority of
potential users have no idea, or desire to learn, what FAQ means.

With every significant release of DssW Power Manager <http://www.dssw.co.uk> ,
we have been improving, refining, and adding to the user experience. The core
functionality has remained fairly constant but sales increase with each
release; more 'get' the concept thanks to better documentation and experience.

Hope this helps,

Graham

------
intellectronica
For free software projects, Launchpad ( <https://launchpad.net/> ) has a great
Answers application which works like a FAQ on steroids.

